# Shocker



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 26, 2009)

*My "sneak peek" pen is finally complete, It took me 2+ days to build this rollerball so here it is. It is constructed from a solid billet of 430 magnetic stainless and lava acrylic, believe it or not the clip gave me the hardest time. I am real fond of this one and it will go in the "Not for sale" collection.Sorry about the crappy pictures, it looks even nicer in person. Hope you like it>>>Jim K*
The pictures I took last night were really bad so I added a few new pictures taken today in the sunlight, I'm no award winning photographer so you will have to take that into consideration


----------



## CaptG (Apr 26, 2009)

OUTSTANDING.  That is one sweet looking pen.  Thanks for also showing how you did the lightning.


----------



## snowman56 (Apr 26, 2009)

Great looking pen. Look's like Skiprat has some compition


----------



## Ligget (Apr 27, 2009)

Cool pen, amazing!


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 27, 2009)

Awesome pen, great work.


----------



## mickr (Apr 27, 2009)

cat vs. the rat...this oughta be interesting to watch you guys battle for supremacy...I'll be watching


----------



## mitchm (May 2, 2009)

Great work on a stunning creation!


----------



## Darley (May 2, 2009)

Great looking pen and work, I didn't know that FLASH was one of your customer:biggrin:.

Now like other say would be very intersting battle between you and Skip.


----------



## johncrane (May 3, 2009)

Jim!
l love your pen, also mate is the clip and cap one piece lam stunned it only took 2+ days:biggrin:
now you could of cracked the Rats safe here! all in the name of fun :wink::biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (May 3, 2009)

:biggrin::biggrin:

I can assure you that this Peterman has got my attention and I really admire the stuff that has been shown so far.  I hope you soon get all the attention you deserve. :wink:

As for the Cat v the Rat, that is not gonna happen. I came up against an Eagle and a Little Owl many moons ago and both ripped me to shreds. :frown:
This little rat is just gonna keep quiet from now on. The (late) Eagle forgave me and we became good freinds. But the Owl would still like to see me on a dinner plate
Just imagine what a damned cat would do to me!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## johncrane (May 3, 2009)

up to both you blokes :biggrin:


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (May 3, 2009)

skiprat said:


> :biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> I can assure you that this Peterman has got my attention and I really admire the stuff that has been shown so far.  I hope you soon get all the attention you deserve. :wink:
> 
> ...


 
Skip, I assure you I am a peaceful cat. Cats and Rats can get along, have you seen the cartoon with the cat and the rat that are friends(Ben and Jerry). Your pens are awesome and your workmanship is impeccable. Too bad you're in Wales or I could drop by and we could talk shop. As to the Cat Vs the Rat I agree, It isn't going to happen, I'm new here and looking to make friends not enemies.  
 I read your profile and you said they call you a "Skiprat" because you get a lot of your materials from "Skips" . I too am a dumpster diver, does that make me a "SkipCat" ????


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (May 3, 2009)

johncrane said:


> Jim!
> l love your pen, also mate is the clip and cap one piece lam stunned it only took 2+ days:biggrin:
> now you could of cracked the Rats safe here! all in the name of fun :wink::biggrin:


John, the clip and final are not one piece, The clip was made from stainless rod, I cut the rod in half and then machined it to the shape of a lightning bolt. There is a stud with a flat cut in it welded to the rear of the clip that fits into a hole drilled in the side of the final, inside the final is a cross drilled set screw keeping the clip from rotating. Next pen I make I will try to include a few pictures of the parts before assembly. >>>>>>JK


----------



## johncrane (May 3, 2009)

Thanks Jim!


----------



## Jgrden (May 4, 2009)

Abso friggin' lutely great. You inspire me.


----------

